# Goldrotfedern sind Fressmaschienen



## AxelU (13. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute,

meine Goldrotfedern sind wahre Fressmaschinen und Killerfische. Alles, was von oben auf den Teich fällt wird gnadenlos aufgefressen. __ Fliegen, Mücken usw. ist ja noch ok und normal. Aber die gehen an alles dran. Da gibt es z. B. so lange, dünne Fluginsekten mit ca. 2-3 cm langen, ganz dünnen Körper und ellenlangen Beinen. Die sitzen im Sommer immer irgendwo in den Wohnungsecken rum und sind schwer raus zu kriegen. Ab und zu fällt so ein Teil mal auf Wasser. Ich dachte zuerst, dass ist garantiert zu groß für meine nur ca. 10-12 cm langen Goldrotfedern. Aber von wegen, ein Schnapp und das Tier ist weg. Allerdings muss der Fisch dann erst mal verschnaufen. Ein paar Minuten verzieht er sich und regt sich kaum noch. Nach 4-5 Minuten spukt er dann ein paar lange Flügel aus und geht wieder auf die Jagt nach neuem fressbarem. Wie er es schafft, so gekonnt die Flügel in seinem Inneren abzumontieren ist mir schon ein Rätsel. 

Aber heute kam es dann ganz schlimm. Jeden Tag um die Mittagszeit kommen kleine, rote Adonislibellen zum Ablaichen. Eigentlich dachte ich, dass __ Libellen vor den Fischen sicher sind. Stimmt aber nicht. Heute hat sich eine dieser wunderschönen Libellen zu lange im Standflug an einer Stelle aufgehalten. Von unten schießt eine Goldrotfeder aus dem Wasser und schnappt die Libelle über der Wasseroberfläche. Dann wieder die üblichen Verdauungsminuten und ein Flügelrülpser und die Libelle war gegessen. Die versuchen sogar Insekten, die an schrägen Steinen außerhalb des Wassers sitzen mit Anlauf ins Maul zu bekommen. 

Ich habe gesehen, wie eine __ Rotfeder versucht hat, eine Wespe an den Fühlern ins Wasser zu ziehen. Ich weiß nicht, was mit dem dummen Fisch passiert wäre, wenn die Wespe zugestochen hätte. 

Nach dem Einsetzen der Federn, waren binnen 24 Std. alle __ Wasserläufer und __ Rückenschwimmer verschwunden. Ich weiß nicht, ob die gefressen wurden, oder einfach keine Chance mehr sahen, selbst an Futter zu kommen und daher abgehauen sind. 

Nun kann man ja vielleicht meinen, die sind bei mir am Verhungern und deswegen so gefräßig. Habe ich auch befürchtet und kräftig dazu gefüttert. Das spielt aber überhaupt keine Rolle. Ich kann die füttern, so viel ich will. Die sind höchstens 10 Minuten satt und dann geht die Jagt weiter. 

Ich habe auch schon alles Mögliche an Futter versucht. Die fressen einfach alles, vom Flockenfutter, bis zu Keksen!! Kein Scherz, Kekskrümmel und Brotkrümel sind ein absoluter Leckerbissen für alle meine Fische. Nicht nur Goldrotfedern auch Goldelritzen, Notropis chrosomus, Gründlinge und die kleinen Kardinälchen lassen jede Mückenlarve links liegen, wenn es Brotkrümel gibt. Ist zwar nicht das hochwertigste Futter, aber ab und zu mal ein paar Krümel kann ja auch nicht schaden. 

Da die Federn auch meine Wasserpflanzen fressen, habe ich Grashalme in 1-2 mm lange Stücke geschnitten und auf Wasser geworfen. Auch das haben die Federn und die Notropis als Leckerbissen verschlungen. Simples, einfaches Gras,  das hätte ich nie für möglich gehalten. 

Bei all der Fresssucht und dem Verschlingen von extrem großen Insekten, lassen die Federn aber komischerweise meine nur 2-3 cm langen Kardinälchen völlig in Ruhe. Die werden von den Killerfischen nicht angerührt.

Ich hoffe, ich langweile nicht mit solchen Berichten.

Axel


----------



## Christine (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Goldrotfedern sind Fressmaschienen*

  Nein - Axel - nicht langweilig. 
Wenn Du jetzt noch ein paar Absätze einfügst, damit der Text leichter zu lesen ist und ein paar Bilder für die, die noch schlechter lesen können, dann wäre er nahezu perfekt!


----------



## AxelU (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Goldrotfedern sind Fressmaschienen*

Hast recht. Habe nochmal editiert und Absätze eingefügt.

Axel


----------



## Frettchenfreund (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Goldrotfedern sind Fressmaschienen*



			
				AxelU schrieb:
			
		

> Hast recht. Habe nochmal editiert und Absätze eingefügt.
> 
> Axel



Super gemacht, jetzt verstehe ich das sogar!

    ​
.


----------



## Christine (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Goldrotfedern sind Fressmaschienen*

Ja! Viel besser! Danke im Namen aller Blindfische.


----------



## Marlowe (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Goldrotfedern sind Fressmaschienen*

Moin Axel!


Dein Bericht ist keineswegs langweilig, sondern wurde von mir mit Interesse
gelesen.
Dass die Rotfedern auch Gras fressen, ist gänzlich neu für mich. 
Eben las ich, dass die Tierchen bis zu 40cm Länge erreichen können.
Das wird ja noch interessanter...


----------



## patty4 (17. Mai 2008)

*und normale Rotfedern...*

Hallo Axel,

also ich habe normale Rotfedern (keine goldenen) - und bei mir gibts zahlreiche __ Rückenschwimmer, __ Libellen und Wasserpflanzen.

Das sind eigentlich eher ruhige Fische, die sich auch gerne sehr ausgiebig an der Wasseroberfläche sonnen ( so interpretiere ich das jedenfalls...). 

Von leerfressen kann ich da nichts sehen - da müssen die goldenen ja wohl irgendwie auch "charakterlich" total anders sein (nicht nur von der Farbe).

Weißt Du ob das vielleicht eine andere Sorte ist? ( Ich hätte nämlich auch fast Goldrotfedern gekauft - habe mich dann aber in letzter Minute umentschieden...) Ich dachte es wäre nur eine andersfarbige Variante...

Tschüß
Patricia


----------



## AxelU (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Goldrotfedern sind Fressmaschienen*

Hallo Patricia,

ich weiß nicht, ob das wirklich nur "goldenen" Rotfedern sind oder wie bei den goldenen Elritzen, eine ganz andere Art. Meine Goldrotfedern kennen keine Ruhe. Von morgens unm 7.00 bis nach 22.00 Uhr sind die rastlos unterwegs. Wenn ich abend im Dunkeln vorsichtig an den Teich gehe, sehe ich die immer noch im Restlicht wie Torpedos durch den Teich wuseln.

Inzwischen habe ich mir überlegt, dass ich die gerne abgeben würde. Die machen mir zuviel Unsinn im Teich und ich habe Angst um meinen Kleinstfische. Sollten die Goldrotfedern wirklich 25 oder car 40 cm groß werden, dann werden die doch noch meine Kardinälchen und Notropis auffressen.

Also wenn jemand Interesse daran hat und aus der Nähe ist (Overath bei Köln), soll er sich melden. Geld will ich keines, er muss mir nur helfen, die aus dem Teich zu bekommen.

Axel


----------



## Torsten. Z (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Goldrotfedern sind Fressmaschienen*

Ob es sich um eine andere Art handelt weiß ich nicht. Aber sei doch Froh das du so Aktive Fische hast die dir einen Teil der Stechenden Insekten weg Versen. Desweiteren sehe ich dann bei dir für die Zukunft auch kein Problem mehr mit Überbesatz durch eigen Vermehrung. Denke die werden die Jungen Fische schon dezimieren. Aber bei 4500L Teich sind zwei Fische a. 40cm schon recht groß da gebe ich dir recht. 

Aber bis jetzt sind sie ja noch nicht ausgewachsen. Vielleicht hast du ja Glück und jemand möchte sie haben. Ich würde sie nehmen aber ich bin bei meiner Besatzgrenze angelangt,
30.000L (inkl. Filter inhalt von 6.5 m³)
Fische die Größer werden: 2 Koi, 2 Spiegelkarpfen, 2 Goldorfen 
Fische die Klein bleiben: 4 Schubunkin, 6 Bitterlinge, 6 Grundfische, 6 Normale kleine Goldfische

Die Goldorfen sorgen bei mir dafür, dass kein kleiner Fisch (Nachzucht) lange im Teich verweilt. Auch diese beiden hollen sich alles von der Wasseroberfläche weg was da an Insekt meint reinfallen zu müssen oder einfach zu nah an der Oberfläche Fliegt. Möchte meine beiden Räuber nicht mehr missen. Sie sorgen für Bewegung im Wasser. Und was die nicht vertilgen hollen sich z.Zt. die __ Molche.


----------



## AxelU (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Goldrotfedern sind Fressmaschienen*

Hallo Leute,

zerdrückte Bananen fressen die Fische auch recht gerne. Anderes Obst wie Äpfel und Birnen mögen sie hingegen nicht. 

Das gilt für die Gründlinge, Rotfedern, Notropis und Goldelritzen. 

Ich habe es auch mal mit Blattsalat versucht, sozusagen als Lockmittel, damit die Goldrotfedern meine Pflanzen nicht weiter anknabbern. Den wollten sie aber überhaupt nicht.

Es ist eigentlich viel einfacher, mal eben etwas Trockenfutter in den Teich zu werfen. Aber mal ein paar Krümmel vom Frühstückstisch (direkt am Teich) oder ein paar Bananenbrocken, macht mehr Spaß.

Wie füttert Ihr eigentlich Eure Fische und wie oft? 

Axel


----------



## Redlisch (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Goldrotfedern sind Fressmaschienen*

Hallo,

meine Rotfedern sind zwar auch aktiv, aber nicht so wie die hier beschriebenen Gold-Rotfedern. Bisher verursachen sie keine sichtbaren schäden an den Pflanzen. Ab und an werden zwar Fluginsekten gefangen, aber das machen bei mir die meisten Fische, meist sind es Mücken und co.
Das man sich an einer Libelle versucht konnte ich bisher nicht beobachten und da waren letzte Woche viele bei den Eiablage.

Sie ziehen wenn ich füttere im Schwarm los um zu fressen. Sie schwimmen langsam auf das Futter zu und schiessen dann wie ein Torpedo aus dem Wasser (ca. 5cm) um gleich wieder abzutauchen.

Füttern tue ich die einheimischen mit Warmwasserflockenfutter (Kraftfutter). Das normale Teichflockenfutten wird kaum genommen und das Koifutter ist den meisten zu groß.

So machen das bis auf die Koi`s alle meine Fische (Goldelritzen, Bitterlinge usw.).

Die Koi`s nehmen oft nur an der 20:30 Uhr Fütterung teil, ich dachte immer sie wären so gierig. Ich hatte es zu verschiedenen Uhrzeiten versucht, aber erst wenn die Sonne lagsam am untergehen ist kommen die Stabsauger um zu fressen. Sie sind nicht scheu und suchen den sonstigen Tag den Boden nach lebend Nahrung ab oder dösen unter Pflanzen in den Tag.

Bist du sicher das es sich bei Gold-Rotfedern um eine Farbvariante der normalen einheimische __ Rotfeder handelt ?

Axel


----------



## Ralle83 (16. Sep. 2019)

Ich habe auch gold rotfedern und 
__ Shubunkin.

Sobald ich da Regenwürmer aus den Garten rein schmeisse gehen die ab wie Teufel.  .

und die shubunkin bekommen kaum welche ab so schnell sind die federn.... Und glaublich.  


 Ich fütter die eins zwei mal Tag je nach Laune von mir .. Einmal am Tag aufjeden Fall einen Tag bekommen die gar nichts  .. 

Ich nehme Kleintier Kraft Futter bis sie grösser sind  .. Was könnte man denn noch so alles denn Fischen zum Fressen geben .. 

Ich habe hier gelesenddas ihr auch Bananen füttert. Was kann man sonst noch so alles nehem  ?? So für zwischen druch mal als Ablenkung so zu sagen


----------



## troll20 (16. Sep. 2019)

Da die Vorlieben wie bei uns M. ganz vielfältig sind, am besten ausprobieren was deine mögen.


----------



## Ralle83 (16. Sep. 2019)

Ich Nein halt nur so in allgemeinen ich weiss noch nicht was man denn Fischen alles gegen darf und was nicht... 

Da ich den Teich erst dieses Jahr Sommer gebaut habe


----------



## Pysur (17. Sep. 2019)

Wir haben auch Rotfedern im Teich, ein Schwarm von 10 - 15 Fischen. Sie sind auch unermüdlich im Teich unterwegs und schnellen aus dem Wasser, sobald eine dumme Fliege der Wasseroberfläche zu nah kommt. Auch __ Wespen werden angegriffen und unter Wasser gezogen, bis sie sich nicht mehr bewegen, gefressen werden die dann aber von den Goldfischen, nicht von den Rotfedern. Die __ Wasserläufer lassen sie aber scheinbar in Ruhe, davon haben wir jede Menge auf dem Teich. Die werden dann eher ab und zu von den Schubbis geärgert. 

Sie fressen vom Fischfutter meist nur die Sticks, an Flocken gehen sie nicht oft, das ist dann eher für die Goldfische.
An Nachwuchs hat dieses Jahr nur eine __ Rotfeder, ein __ Goldfisch und ein __ Gründling überlebt, mal sehen ob die Drei dann auch den Winter überstehen.

Ich finde die Rotfedern eigentlich sehr schön, mit ihrem langen, silber und blau glänzenden Körper und den rötlichen Flossen machen die schon echt was her und so mancher fragt gezielt nach diesen Fischen, wenn wir Besuch haben.


----------



## Ralle83 (17. Sep. 2019)

Wenn wir schon beim Thema sind....

Ich mag er die __ shubunkin  Weil die so schön bund sind und so eine schöne Flossen haben 

Weiss jemand vieleicht welche Fische noch so eine Form und Farbe und flossen hat ? 

Oder sind das die einzigen goldfische die so aus sehen?   

Wie gross sind eure Teiche und wieviel Fische habt ihr darin ??


----------



## Pysur (18. Sep. 2019)

Naja, es gibt noch den Sarasa - Goldfische in rot/weiß, und Kometenschweife, die schöne lange Schwanzflossen haben. Bei den Goldfischen gibt es ja eine Menge Zuchtformen, Manche anspruchsvoller als Andere. Welche einem davon zusagen ist dann natürlich Geschmackssache. Und es gibt natürlich die allseits beliebten Koi, aber das ist eine ganz andere Liga.

Unser Teich hat ca 24000 l und es sind um die 40 Fische - bestehend aus Goldfischen, Rotfedern und ein paar wenigen Gründlingen- darin. Außerdem hängt ein großer Filter dran der uns eine uneingeschränkte Sicht bis zum Grund ermöglicht  Wir haben den Teich 2018 neu gebaut, bin also ebenfalls noch grün hinter den Ohren 

PS: ich weiß ich weiß, es sind zu viele Fische im Teich..


----------



## Ida17 (18. Sep. 2019)

Moin,

kannst den Fischen auch mal eine Portion rote Mückenlarven spendieren, gibt es in jedem Zoohandel.
Ansonsten füttere ich noch __ Nacktschnecken, lebende Wachsmotten und Mehlwürmer und getrocknete Seidenraupen.
Ansonsten finden die Koi alles Mögliche im Teich, vor Kaulquappen machen die auch keinen Halt.



Pysur schrieb:


> ich weiß ich weiß, es sind zu viele Fische im Teich..


Hmm Pysur, hat doch gar keiner behauptet. Wenn's jetzt 40 Koi auf 24m³ wären... gut geht auch mit entsprechender High-End Anlage.

Nach Möglichkeit sollte die Population der Goldfische und Rotfedern in Schach gehalten werden. 
Ich weiß wovon ich spreche, aus ein paar Rotfedern waren es hinterher über 200 Tiere


----------



## Ralle83 (18. Sep. 2019)

Ja gut muss ich mal schauen danke  .

Icb habe einen 4225 Liter mit 10 Fischern . 

Rote Mückenlarven hab ich schon mal gefüttert ...


----------



## Janekmaurer (4. Aug. 2020)

Pysur schrieb:


> Naja, es gibt noch den Sarasa - Goldfische in rot/weiß, und Kometenschweife, die schöne lange Schwanzflossen haben. Bei den Goldfischen gibt es ja eine Menge Zuchtformen, Manche anspruchsvoller als Andere. Welche einem davon zusagen ist dann natürlich Geschmackssache. Und es gibt natürlich die allseits beliebten Koi, aber das ist eine ganz andere Liga.
> 
> Unser Teich hat ca 24000 l und es sind um die 40 Fische - bestehend aus Goldfischen, Rotfedern und ein paar wenigen Gründlingen- darin. Außerdem hängt ein großer Filter dran der uns eine uneingeschränkte Sicht bis zum Grund ermöglicht  Wir haben den Teich 2018 neu gebaut, bin also ebenfalls noch grün hinter den Ohren
> 
> PS: ich weiß ich weiß, es sind zu viele Fische im Teich..



Fressen die Goldis deine Pflanzen?


----------



## Ralle83 (4. Aug. 2020)

Ne bis jetzt noch nicht ein Blatt ist etwas angeknappert aber glaub nicht das die Fische sind.

Wieso bei dir hab auch mein Teich etwas größer gemacht dieses jahr

Und habe so 20 30 goldi Babys dies Jahr bekommen einen hab ich im Teich gelassen der ist komischer weisse schon grosser und dicker als die andern im Aquarium


----------



## Pysur (4. Aug. 2020)

Janekmaurer schrieb:


> Fressen die Goldis deine Pflanzen?


Manche Pflanzen werden angeknappert -  mache jungen Triebe der Tannenwedel z.B. Ich kann jetzt aber nicht sagen, ob das die Goldfische oder die Rotfedern sind. Meine Teichnuss wurde dieses Jahr leider auch aufgefressen.. An die Seerosen und die __ Rohrkolben, sowie __ Hechtkraut, __ Pfennigkraut und __ Fieberklee gehen sie aber nicht.


----------



## Ralle83 (4. Aug. 2020)

Bei mir ist nur ein Seerosen Blatt angeknappert allerdings liegt es oben auf der Wasseroberfläche ich kann mit nicht vorstellen das es die fische sind,

Aber mal was andres ich habe am 28.06 .20die ersten goldi Babys bekommen. Das ganze ging bis zum 23. 07.20. Einen __ Goldfisch habe ich wohl dabei übersehen  der ist im Teich geblieben weiss aber halt jetzt nicht von wann der ist. Aber egal sind nur nur ein paar Wochen auf jeden Fall ist der locker 2 - 3cm gross  und bekomm irgendwie auch schon Farbe. Was die andren im Aquarium nicht der Fall. Ist und die maximal 1 cm gross und weiss und schmal sind...


----------



## Pysur (6. Aug. 2020)

Naja, entweder ist der Fisch in deinem Teich älter als die im Aquarium, oder es ist einfach so, dass es im Teich genug Nahrung gibt um schneller und besser zu wachsen. Immerhin hat er den ganzen Tag Zeit sein Futter zu suchen während die im Aquarium sicher nur zu bestimmten Zeiten gefüttert werden? Ich würde wahrscheinlich keinen Nachwuchs mehr aus dem Teich nehmen, lass es die Natur regeln und gut ist die Sache.


----------



## Ralle83 (6. Aug. 2020)

OK ja gut das stimmt wohl ich nehm die auch nur aus dem Teich damit ich die evtl verkaufen kann


----------

